# Help with budgie death!



## Dtanov (May 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I am new to the forum and already starting with sad news. My father on law received budgie for his birthday on the Monday just passed. 

He bought him some new food on Thursday, Harrison Bird Foods high potency super fine. The budgie was about a year and a half old. 

Yesterday he was looking quite strange, not keeping any balance or flying like normal. All of a sudden he shook his feather for about 3 seconds and passed away. 

We're basically looking for some closure, whether he might have been ill before we bought him or the food contained something he couldn't deal with. 

I know that without examining his body we can't have a definitive answer but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry that you and your father in law lost your little one so soon! Unfortunately, some budgies do die suddenly, and since he was losing his balance and acting disoriented I would say that it's likely he had a stroke.  There was nothing you could do, and please don't feel guilty because some things just can't be prevented. You did all you could for him during the short time he was with you, and I wish you and your family the best. 
Rest in peace, sweet little one, fly high over the Rainbow Bridge. 
Hugs to you both during this heartbreaking time :hug: 
Are you planning to get another budgie?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to welcome you to talk budgies on such a sad note. You are absolutely correct in saying without a vet exam, cause of death is almost impossible to say. Like Starling, I would speculate stroke with the loss of balance and sudden death. I do hope your father in law will get another and have a happy, and long lived, healthy pet...


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry you had to experience such a sad thing so quickly, but I hope you get a new budgie. They are so much fun :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Harrison Bird Foods high potency super fine pellets is a good brand and recommended by my Avian Vet.
Hopefully, your father in law was still giving his budgie some of the same food it was used to. Budgies used to only a seed diet suddenly switched to only pellets may starve themselves.

That said, sudden death is usually due to a stroke or heart attack but unless you have a necropsy performed, there is no way to know for certain.

My deepest sympathy for the loss of the little one.
Fly high and free sweet budgie; rest peacefully now wee man.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Welcome to talk budgies.... Fine pellets is fine to give to your dads budgie he also has to have a good budgie seed mix to... Out in wild budgies only eat seed..I give my budgie a good quality of budgie seed and he also has good quality of pellets to. Maybe your budgie had a stroke or a heart attack we don't know some budgies live for a long time and others only live for a short time. Plus I change his water every day they have to have fresh water...I am sorry for the loss of your budgie. .


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

he was probably sick when you purchased him.


----------



## Enereslim (Mar 1, 2015)

I am new to budgies so I have no useful insights to share. However, I truly empathise and am so sorry for your loss :hug: 

Perhaps when everyone is feeling a little better, you may want to consider opening your hearts to another feathered friend? There are so many out there in need of a loving home


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

So, sorry for your loss...have an idea how you feel...earlier this year we had the two budgies in my profile pic come into our family...the yellow faced one, Arya, was found on the cage floor in the morning - she had passed away in the night after only being with us four days...she seemed healthy and happy - nothing was amiss - it is a shock when seemingly OK budgies just suddenly pass away...Hugs :upset:


----------



## Clair (Sep 29, 2012)

Hugs from me too. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of your father in law's loss . I bet whatever caused the sudden death - heart attack, stroke, etc. was a pre-existing condition in his body before coming into your FIL's home. I know how disappointing it is . I hope that in time he will be open to another cute, funny little friend. 

Harrison's organic IMHO and IME, is great nutrition for birds. I've used it for at least 15 years now for parrots, with great blood panel results. After the conversion period, I'd switch to the Harrison's maintenance formula, as the High Potency may have too much protein long term. My avian vet says they don't absolutely need to start on the HP, and you can just start with the maintenance formula and continue with it long term. I use the HP if someone is going through a heavy molt. 

In addition to the balanced nutrition of Harrison's and veggies, sprouted seeds are about the closest to the natural budgie diet in the wild. I'd actually love to get mine to eat sprouts which are packed with phytonutrients and vitamins that are optimal for them, in addition to pellets and "dead" seeds .


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Deapest sympathies. I do not have anything thing useful to add. Cept maybe no matter how long or short we have them its always tough to lose one. Virtual hugs.


----------

